# Diabetic 2 year old?



## MrsMummyHenry (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm wondering if anyone can help shed some light on our recent events with our 2 year old boy (1 of 3). His blood sugar was tested by chance at a check up appointment regarding a cough he had after I expressed how often he needs to wee, it was 10.9 & the gp asked me to take him to the children's ward as soon as possible. 

We stayed there over night to monitor his levels & he had 2 sets of bloods done. In the morning the consultant explained the results showed another count of 9.7 as well as the 10.9 that his pancreas is still making insulin but it's looking likely that this may stop & he would be diagnosed diabetic, we were assigned a diabetic nurse & sent home with a glucose monitor then scheduled in to speak with the pediatric diabetes consultant. 

His counts at home have ranged between reasonably "normal" 4.2 - 8.3. I'm a bit confused & don't really understand how they are almost certain that he will eventually be type 1 diabetic? Has anyone else been through a similar situation or know more about it than I do? 

Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi MrsMummyHenry, welcome to the forum  It can be a worrying and confusing time, but very important with one so young that he is monitored closely as things can happen very quickly. Normally, blood tests would be unlikely to be much above 6-8, depending on when and what he has eaten (some food will raise levels rapidly), so the higher levels do indicate that there may be a problem. Sometimes an infection (like his cough) may make it a bit more difficult for his body to control his blood sugar levels, so he may have the higher levels due to this. Also, sometimes in the early stages the pancreas may be producing insulin sporadically, which means his levels can be OK for a while, then higher again. Type 1 diabetes can vary in how it manifests itself, taking longer in some than others, or it may be that the symptoms are overlooked until they are very obvious, so in his case he may have been 'caught' very early.

When do you speak to the consultant again? Please ask any questions you may have and we will do our best to help


----------



## MrsMummyHenry (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you for replying! So far since being him his count has been good or only slightly over 8. They checked his cough & are certain it's not related. The words "honeymoon period" was dropped in a couple times which made me feel they are pretty certain this is the road we are heading, also the nurse saying how good & lucky it is that we caught it this early & usually children become quite ill before being diagnosed. 

His diabetic nurse at the moment phones every second to third day to check in & his health visitor, pharmacy & doctor seem to have been notified & we are to meet with the diabetes consultant next week.

I'm fine with the possibility of him having diabetes, it's in the family my cousins have it & we are very close so I have dealt with it before & I am a pharmacy assistant so know the basics but all of this is a bit overwhelming & scary. My husband is dead set that he doesn't have it & they have it wrong? I don't know what the chances of that are?

Thanks again!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2016)

Welcome Mrs M Hen. Good luck. I have been T1 since 1966 when 3. It is really hard work at times but not the end of the world. Really good luck


----------

